# THE book to read. FREE



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have read this book, once I got into it I couldn´t put it down. 

Something to make you laugh over Christmas or anytime your feeling low. :laugh:
Free eBook promotion from *20th* December

_www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0763BHPN1
For two days (20th and 21st December) Terry´s (Geriatricpacker) book *The Wrong Conclusions *will be available for free download from Amazon. 
_
Hilarious tale of what can happen when everyone jumps to the wrong conclusions…and then just keeps on jumping.

Her public row with her ex-boss and lover, Tony Tagger MP has left Jasmine angry and worried. Somewhere during the argument there had been some confusion over a document that she had been mistakenly given. Tagger had threatened her with an MI5 investigation as he thought she had taken a copy.

Whilst having a quiet beer in the pub, Gerald 'Slimy' Copeman overhears this conversation and he believes that he can take advantage of the situation. The out of work and unscrupulous private investigator contacts the shady boss of a national newspaper with his suspicions and a covert (and deniable) investigation is launched.

Jake is a young and naïve reporter assigned the task of working with Slimy on the investigation, unaware that he has been chosen because he is expendable.

Jasmine has started to fear that she is being watched by MI5 and given the chance to get away from it all she is persuaded to drive her grandfather's motorhome to Spain, unaware of the reporter and investigator who are now following her.

The story line involves motorhomes and I have drawn on some of my motorhoming mishaps and on those of others who have been foolish enough to mention them within my hearing. If you enjoy it please leave a review as this is the only means I have of tempting others to buy.

I hope those of you who do take up the offer enjoy it..


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ill defo read it. His last one I read "Dont treat the joke as a job" was hilarious. Should be another distraction from the Christmas Telly!

I see there is a review from a motorhomer already. Is that you Jan?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Free if you are on Kindle Unlimited but £1.99 if not

Well that's what happened when I tried to download it anyway...

Graham :serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Ill defo read it. His last one I read "Dont treat the joke as a job" was hilarious. Should be another distraction from the Christmas Telly!
> 
> I see there is a review from a motorhomer already. Is that you Jan?


Thats me :laugh:
I proof read the book along with a few more (I even gave him some tips on how to improve it > )and I´m going to get the revised version tomorrow.

Kev, you should stick with it and read it, or have I given Terry too longer words for you to grasp >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Free if you are on Kindle Unlimited but £1.99 if not
> 
> Well that's what happened when I tried to download it anyway...
> 
> Graham :serious:


Today is the 19th Graham, tomorrow is the 20th when the offer starts. *20th-21st * December dear boy :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Today is the 19th Graham, tomorrow is the 20th when the offer starts. *20th-21st * December dear boy :smile2:


Ah that'll be it then...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Thats me :laugh:
> I proof read the book along with a few more (I even gave him some tips on how to improve it > )and I´m going to get the revised version tomorrow.
> 
> Kev, you should stick with it and read it, or have I given Terry too longer words for you to grasp >


One of these day we shall meet, and I'll get you back for all this public abuse you know.

I finished reading it a while ago, not sure how to comment on it really, there were bits which were good belly laugh, and others where I nearly didn't carry on, It did take a bit of getting started I suppose, but then it gradually got better, and then it ended, I think there might be a sequel in it though, with the two girls and their exploits delivering vans.

His first book was brilliant end to end.

Not that I could do anything like as good of course.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Ah that'll be it then...
> 
> Graham:smile2:


She's very clever you know, well for a wummon > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wish I had a Kindle...................................... sometimes.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought one, but it was a bloody typo, and rubbish in the dark...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Wish I had a Kindle...................................... sometimes.
> 
> Ray.


Download it to your PC Ray.

https://kindle-windows-10.en.softonic.com/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well thanks so much Jan.
If I download the 'reader' onto my Win10 PC, can I then somehow be able to read a book on my Android phone or Win7 laptop?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Well thanks so much Jan.
> If I download the 'reader' onto my Win10 PC, can I then somehow be able to read a book on my Android phone or Win7 laptop?
> 
> Ray.


Have a look here

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201245960


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant Jan.
Now all I gotta do is find the time to actually read. Thanks again.

Ray.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Today is the 19th Graham, tomorrow is the 20th when the offer starts. *20th-21st * December dear boy :smile2:


Its 20th today and still showing as £1.99 For me


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

trek said:


> Its 20th today and still showing as £1.99 For me


It's early, Praps they haven't woken up yet.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe they run on US time, whatever it is now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Something wrong here, the book price has gone up :frown2: I am making enquiries and will report back when I have an answer so don't panic chaps and chapesses.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Just had a look and it seems to only be free for kindle unlimited.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

OK Guys and Gals.
Amazon have made a cockup.

From Terry the Author:-

Amazon is all over the place at the moment and I have had to re publish the book and then will have to wait until it has registered before I can then resubmit the offer. 
I will run it free for an extra day to give people an extra chance to get it if they want it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

OK ta

Just let us know when it is free to download then

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got it on my unlimited, fingers crossed it's as good as the last one. :-D

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still £2.69 to me.

Ray.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Showing as £1.99 to me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Big appologies folks*

*From Terry*
OK, unfortunately this is the best I can do as the book is being shown on my screen as being on promotion but it doesn't appear to be when I click onto the book. 
In view of this I have asked for it to be free to download on 23rd and 24th December so for some it may be free for four days others for two. 
Really fed up with Amazon as I can't get any definitive answers from them as to what has happened.

Thanks for sticking with this and thank you to those who have purchased the book.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Big apologies folks*

*From Terry*
OK, unfortunately this is the best I can do as the book is being shown on my screen as being on promotion but it doesn't appear to be when I click onto the book. 
In view of this I have asked for it to be free to download on 23rd and 24th December so for some it may be free for four days others for two. 
Really fed up with Amazon as I can't get any definitive answers from them as to what has happened.

Thanks for sticking with this and thank you to those who have purchased the book.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Bugger, I seem to have payed for it, or at least Karen has as it is her account, now I am going to get "have you been using my account again!"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Bugger, I seem to have payed for it, or at least Karen has as it is her account, now I am going to get "have you been using my account again!"


Should have waited until I gave you the all clear.
Tell Karen its her Christmas & Birthday present from her to you. :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As this will be the very first 'e' book I have ever downloaded, when should I look and will it automatically download to the Kindle icon on my PC.?

Ray.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> Bugger, I seem to have payed for it, or at least Karen has as it is her account, now I am going to get "have you been using my account again!"


You can cancel upto 14 days after purchase


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> As this will be the very first 'e' book I have ever downloaded, when should I look and will it automatically download to the Kindle icon on my PC.?
> 
> Ray.


You look when I tell you and not before :serious: Yes it will go automatically to your PC. Ray. 
Mine show on the Kindle and my 3 computers.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Its free now


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I still can't see how to get it.
I click on the title, book and nothing happens.
It does say £0.00 but apart from that I can't see where I can get it.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you've signed up and downloaded the Kindle App, open your App and check the Cloud Tab.

You have signed up to Amazon Kindle with your email and device details ?

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. And it says I have the book but not on my PC Kindle. 
I have signed in so many times and seen the book so many times. 

I seem to have two Kindle Icons now and clicking the one with a silhouette of a person reading shows me the book but then nothing.

I have now downloaded the Reader and something else twice. Got three e-mail's from Amazon one with a code that's run out. Is this progress?

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Yep. And it says I have the book but not on my PC Kindle.
> I have signed in so many times and seen the book so many times.
> 
> I seem to have two Kindle Icons now and clicking the one with a silhouette of a person reading shows me the book but then nothing.
> ...


It should be loaded into the Cloud on the App, if there click on it to transfer to your Device.

Well that's how it works on my iPad Ray.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Yep. And it says I have the book but not on my PC Kindle.
> I have signed in so many times and seen the book so many times.
> 
> I seem to have two Kindle Icons now and clicking the one with a silhouette of a person reading shows me the book but then nothing.
> ...


Yeah progress, the book will be in your Amazon library you just need to get the app properly loaded onto your PC.

Terry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

i have it now on the wifes kindle

hoing to read it over christmas


barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's me, I know it's me.!!!!
Anything that's described as simple and easy drives me to distraction and I give up in the end. Whenever I am told "You can't miss it" I do usually because there has been one vital item omitted.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When I open the Kindle for PC it indicates I have downloaded '1' item and says it's the book but I can't do anything with it no matter what I click.
I did see it fleetingly and had the option to turn pages but that's gone now.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can you do a screenshot of what you're looking at ?

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Terry. Did that but I can only 'save' it in a Word Doc. and not a jpeg.
It is a black screen with three images telling me how wonderful Kindle is.

Ray.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks, 

just downloaded for free,

mags


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes Terry. Did that but I can only 'save' it in a Word Doc. and not a jpeg.
> It is a black screen with three images telling me how wonderful Kindle is.
> 
> Ray.


did you press"PrtSc" or do you use postimage to do screenshots Ray.

Btw, you're not on your own with Kindle, it can be weird to use sometimes, I had a problem a few weeks ago, ended up ringing them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whew, gottit.!!!
Thanks Jan, Kev, Terry n all. Now to find the time to read it. Maybe I can actually stick it on my phone?

prt scrn Kev. It would only save in Word and not a jpeg or maybe something different with AOL now.???


Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Yes Terry. Did that but I can only 'save' it in a Word Doc. and not a jpeg.
> It is a black screen with three images telling me how wonderful Kindle is.
> 
> Ray.


I don't use the PC app Ray, but maybe try their forum for help, probably an ab*user issue* >

https://uk.amazonforum.com/forums/digital-content/appstore

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good that your up and running and yep you can get a phone app for Android and iPhone. :-D


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

PrtSc is a button on the keyboard, first one after F12, top row of keys it cannot save to word, it is a picture of your screen by definition, as is the one below, not sure where yours will be saved too, mine go to my dropbox.










I read most books now on my phone, just get the app.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Terry. I dunno how many hours/weeks I have wasted searching help forums or FAQ's. There is never my problem listed. Or maybe I'm a cynic.
Anyway it seems I can access it now on my PC. I will search the knowledge base to see how to get it on my phone and clog up the 'memory' a bit.
I did see that option as I was navigating through various Kindle screens.

Thanks.
Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Just downloaded it for free to Mrs GMJ's Kindle. Many thanks.

She'll no doubt get round to it in around 8 years time as she has over 250 books on there now to read:grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Kev, mine goes to my 'clipboard' I guess. And then I can paste it into the old AOL mail but not this new online version. 
Can't see to stick it anywhere other than a Word Doc. The only other way is to take a pic and save that. 

Yep, just tried it on my now defunct AOL Desktop software and I can paste it into an e-mail. But not the now online version. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know how attached you are to AOL Ray, but I think it's time for this old dog to learn a few new tricks, and only use it when nothing else can do that particular task.

If it goes to clipboard, then open paint or some other graphic program, but even in word it should come up as a picture.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Innit marvellous.
I try to download the Kindle app on my phone and after agreeing to accept everything it says "Can't download app".

It's me.!!

I did refuse to add a Credit Card and already have an Amazon account.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

FFS, why does it have to be so bloody hard Ray, it does me loaf in sometimes :roll:

Perhaps if you already have an Amazon account you need to do it a different way, or the way you just tried and give it details of the card you use on that account.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahhhh Haaa, thanks Kev.
Never used 'paint' at all. Didn't need to with AOL...!!!!!!

Anyway, it seems I now have the other Kindle icon and screen which shows ONE BOOK.!!!!!

Thanks Guys n Galls.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> FFS, why does it have to be so bloody hard Ray, it does me loaf in sometimes :roll:
> Perhaps if you already have an Amazon account you need to do it a different way, or the way you just tried and give it details of the card you use on that account.


It's me Kev.
The times I have followed instructions only to get to a point that does not relate.
Anyway I will try and **** about with the phone again. Lucky I don't have anything important to do like get ready for Christmas.>

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Have now opened the e-mail from Amazon suggesting I download the app on my phone.
So opening the link and clicking accept gives me the same "Can't download App" message.

Sod it. I'm off to make a cuppa.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Dear all,
I have missed all the fun I see :grin2:
Sorry I wasn´t here to announce it was working.
I checked before I went to have my bionic hip xrayed and it still wasn´t free .
Now to see if I can get it on .com coz thats were I have to get my books from.

*GOT IT*


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev. Your now officially Rays Tech support 24/7 365. Make sure you have your ipad, laptop and phone handy at all times, including Christmas Day. Good luck.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, that'll teach I'm. I think I wore Barry out.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought Barry had remote access to your PC, but there again maybe not a good idea if the Gendarmes called to inspect the downloaded material. :-D

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My knowledge base is very limited as you know, I will always try to to help though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> I thought Barry had remote access to your PC, but there again maybe not a good idea if the Gendarmes called to inspect the downloaded material. :-D
> Terry


Yeah, wouldn't like to end up another Damien Green and have to resign.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ere we go again. It's me.!!!!

Found and downloaded the Kindle app and watched it install on my phone. 
Then as soon as I try and launch the app I get a message that "Unfortunately Amazon Kindle has stopped".
Even uninstalling and reinstalling just gets the same message.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try some of these suggestions.......

https://todaytix.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/206159675-The-app-won-t-download-or-update

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ray, I think I've sussed your problems out.




It's the nut on the keyboard > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Terry but same again after doing everything again from the App store. Same message.
It's Android 5.1.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ray, I think I've sussed your problems out.
> It's the nut on the keyboard > >


No keyboard on the phone.??:crying:

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Yeah, that'll teach I'm. I think I WHORE Barry out.
> 
> Ray.


Corrected your spelling mistake Ray:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Corrected your spelling mistake Ray:grin2:


No, I like it.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well it all worked eventually and I now have Terry's Book on my main PC ready to read.
But try as I might I can't get the app to open up on my phone.
So went to laptop to try my luck there and amazingly managed to install Kindle Reader on it. But can't download Terry's Book as Amazon says I have already downloaded it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

have you restarted your phone yet Ray, like a Pc they can tie themselves in knots, delete the app, then do it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> have you restarted your phone yet Ray, like a Pc they can tie themselves in knots, delete the app, then do it.


Yes Kev, dun that twice so far. Lucky I remembered to find the SIM Pin first.:smile2:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*An Alert*

No freebee tomorrow, but on Saturday on Sunday it will be on the free list again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, riveting and I am now on Chapter 10.
Mind you reading it on the large monitor of my PC aint so clever. If only I coulda managed to get it on something portable.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm lost Ray, I think you're doing all that you're supposed to do, what phone do you have, I did have some issues with mine which is a xiaomi redmi 4a, which isn't a common phone in the UK , but it seems okay with Kindle, Netflix it has problems with I have to use an older version.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a Chinese Samsung copy called Kingzone N5. Of which all the other apps work well. In fact it's brilliant except for the audio.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It could be that, I had to go to the app developers on a couple of things, they were very helpful, Amazon were great when I rang them, actually I wanted them to ring me back which they did in a few minutes, and walked me through my problem.

This is the uk number, 0800 279 7234 no use to you of course but google gave me that so it'll give you the french one I expect.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kev. No the UK number would be much better for me thanks. What with my ears trying to have an extended conversation on the phone in French rarely works.
Just read in Computer Active about getting the Kindle reader. Will now try their link although it's probably the same site.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dun it again, three times now and with the same result.
"Unfortunately Amazon Kindle has stopped".

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just ring them and tell them that, I bet they sort it for you in a few minutes.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just ring them and tell them that, I bet they sort it for you in a few minutes.


Kev's right, my missus phoned them about an issue with her library on her Kindle Fire, I felt sorry for the guy on the other end but he managed, with a lot of patience, to talk a total technophobe through a reset, so there is hope for you Ray just ask. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Whenever I´ve had a problem to do with the Kindle fire I just go to customer service press the right buttons give in my phone number and they ring me, even get an English speaking helper..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just tried the 0800 number Kev and it is always engaged. But tried another number 0843 5963130 and my system won't allow me to call it.
I will keep trying but will probably finish reading Terry's book and not bother any more till next year.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Just tried the 0800 number Kev and it is always engaged. But tried another number 0843 5963130 and my system won't allow me to call it.
> I will keep trying but will probably finish reading Terry's book and not bother any more till next year.
> 
> Ray.


I can´t use UK 08 anything numbers Ray, I don´t think they work outside the UK or am I wrong?

Hey ho :-

https://contactnumbers.buzz/amazon/
+44 203 356 6212.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah, thanks Jan. Will try that one later or tomorrow as busy right now.
Yes the 0800 can work but not always on our 'free' all included calls round the world. But I also have www.voipbuster.com which can usually get through to all odd numbers. You have to add funds though.

We have a UK 0844 number that diverts to us in France. Very handy when you have to show your in UK.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant book and finished in one day.
Any more freebies....................???

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Brilliant book and finished in one day.
> Any more freebies....................???
> 
> Ray.


Go to Amazon and put in `free kindle books´ and see what comes up Ray, there´s quite a selection.
On your Kindle app does it have *shop in Kindle store * top right


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its great the Terry has put a free offer on for his book but I do hope that you will leave a review for him on the Amazon site as this is the most important contribution he really needs. If you missed the offer, why not support him and download it anyway? Its only two quid. I personally think Terry has a real talent for writing so I hope we can help him on his way to being the next JK Rowling.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It is free again today and tomorrow guys and gals.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Will do Barry as I really enjoyed his book and couldn't stop reading. 
I'm not really sure about downloading any more as I do have dozens of paperbacks waiting 20 years for me to read. And they are more convenient to chuck under the car seat for the next car park I'm waiting in. The main PC is just not that convenient.
I used to read a book a night when 'working' on nights.! But somehow since moving to France never seem to have that sort of relax time. The books just sit there getting dusty. Hundreds no one wants and rather than chuck em in the recycling I would get more 'benefit' by burning them in the insert? Sad indictment of todays world.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know what you mean Ray. I prefer a book in my hand. I will read on the laptop if I have to but would rather not. Tried a kindle and didnt like that either.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I nearly succumbed to this before I found I could access most of it free on her newsletter................................

https://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Good-Li...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1492494236&sr=8-1

Ray.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback I have had for the new book. The reviews really help as they seem to form part of the equation Amazon uses to place the books in the listings.

Terry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> I know what you mean Ray. I prefer a book in my hand. I will read on the laptop if I have to but would rather not. Tried a kindle and didnt like that either.


You will manage to read it OK Barry ..... because it is not joined up writing. :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Who invited him back? Who's bonkers idea was it to make this forum free?  He is following me around like a little nibbling insect.


----------

